# Turkey fix



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

With the hunt coming up lets see some pictures of your birds to get our hearts pumping.
last years bird 9" beard 1 inch spurs. taken on opening day.








2 years ago I got my first bird and was hooked. 9" beard 1" spurs but a bigger bird than last yeard by 3 lbs,








here are some around the cows feed lot near the bear river.








Hope that gets your blood pumping.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Idaho








Idaho








Idaho








Montana








Montana









It it just me or do you see a trend here...


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Ya......you are a turkey killing fool :shock: it would be great to kill two birds here in utah


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Montana
> 
> It it just me or do you see a trend here...


Hair is detrimental to potential turkey harvest?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Tree = sillybastard


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Tex, you must like the taste of these tough dirty birds more than I do. One a year is good enough for me LOL


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Turkey is Yummy! Tender too. The mistake most people make is overcooking it. I also grind the meat into burger and use it in lots of stuff.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Tree = sillybastard


 :mrgreen:

I agree.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

How's your ear? looks like you had one a-peckin'-at-ya. :mrgreen:

Great birds. Get's me excited for the upcoming hunt.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Tex where is your dog? Haven't you stated hunting birds without a dog is unethical? Perhaps you found a type of turkey with milk


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> Tex where is your dog? Haven't you stated hunting birds without a dog is unethical? Perhaps you found a type of turkey with milk


Well, funny you should ask. I've got my dogs trained up for several hunting scenarios turkeys being one of them. I just put the dog next to me in a mut-hut and after the shot goes off the dog runs out and makes sure the bird doesn't get away. The reason you dont see them in the pictures is because I've also got them trained to run a camera and those days they were the one taking the picture. :mrgreen:


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

haaa those ugly dogs are sure smart


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Tex! you are always here to butter the corn! haha nice birds everyone! PS how long did it take train the pup on the camera?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:mrgreen: Wirehairs come pre-trained, didn't you know that?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> :mrgreen: Wirehairs come pre-trained, didn't you know that?


At only $600 a month they come pre-trained.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I wish it was only $600 a month...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

What other "favors" are you doing?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

-)O(-


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

back on track.... heres a few of mine from past years
Texas








Utah
















Utah 2011








Utah 2012
photo pending......


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Tex what is that funny looking Camo you are wearing in the Idaho pictures? The Montana Camo is on par with your style. Changing with the times? Ha!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

With stupid deer and stupid turkeys you can get away with plaid... Not so much on birds that have played the game!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Good to see ther kids involved, I used to go turkey and deer hunting with my daughters before they got married and started their familes. Those were some good memory makers ther still talk about and tell their kids.
I do go with a couple of the son-in-laws now.
Now I'm waiting for the grandkids to get old enough.........only 4 or 5 years more to wait!!!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Here are a couple photos from years past - more at home but since I'm at work...


----------

